

50 Most Innovative Companies 2014 - salem
http://www.brw.com.au/lists/50-most-innovative-companies/2014/

======
salem
Not to knock Xero, but isn't it sad that Australia's most innovative company
is a payroll in the cloud company?

Time to fix some of the policy problems:

[http://www.brw.com.au/p/lists/50-most-innovative-
companies/2...](http://www.brw.com.au/p/lists/50-most-innovative-
companies/2014/xero_tops_brw_most_innovative_companies_VphSdDpZuNRGkxPu3S4gDI)

~~~
pedalpete
I think getting this list from BRW, I'd take it with a grain of salt. I work
at NICTA, and take a look at 3 companies that have spun out in the last year.
[http://www.saludamedical.com/](http://www.saludamedical.com/)
[http://ambiata.com/](http://ambiata.com/)
[http://www.yuruware.com/](http://www.yuruware.com/)

What metrics did BRW use to decide who was 'Most innovative'? Saluda medical
has the potential to have a massive impact on a large number of people who
live with chronic pain, and they're doing it without the use of drugs.

Lots of great stuff in Australia, just not showing up on BRW.

Also, if you're interested in just what's happening from a science and
technology space, another Sydney startup (not NICTA related) is doing
kickstarter for science [http://thinkable.org](http://thinkable.org)

